# Anybody has a Merc 60/40 jet?



## jcb

I am wondering bout this motor.Four stroke over two stroke but i talk to a man at Blazer Sport jet boats and he say that one is good =D> Any one here has one of them?And how you like it?I been thinking of a 17 footer with tiller handle and I am thinking 52 inch floor with 40 inch front deck,bench seat in reer with livewell and nice alimimum floor but want ribs exposted :mrgreen:


----------



## dimecovers3

Floor with ribs showing???? I don't get that or even why you would want it. What's the deal?


----------



## jcb

i meen to say the ribs would be exposed on the sides of the boat.I not want alimimum coverings on the sides,the floor would be covered with alimimum only :mrgreen:
boat wood look something likes this


----------



## Codeman

While I can't afford either, I'd go with the 2 stroke from what I have read. There 100s of these motors running the rivers in this part of the country due to the hp restritions on the scenic river ways.


----------



## reccrew

The 40 Jet 4 stroke is not a 60/40 they are 2 different engines: you'll be pushing more like 29-30 HP at the jet head with the 4-stroke Merc. 40 Jet. That being said, the guys at Blazer really know their business. My 1752 Blazer Sport in 80 gauge not 100, rigged exactly like the one you described ran very well with the 40 jet tiller; pushed the hull in the high 20's upstream in pretty good flow and the long rake of the 1752 sport gets it on plane quick. If you come across a 60/40 2 stroke you'll get amazing performace; but that 5 year four stroke warranty is hard to beat, is great on fuel and the motor is really priced right. I've owned 2 of them one on a Roughneck 1652 tunnel hull an the other on the 1752 Sport; they both have been good motors but hull selection is everything and you're looking at the right hull and motor combo!


----------



## jcb

I was thinkin it was 60/40 jet in 4 stroke #-o I confused now #-o


----------



## reccrew

JCB,
It's been referred to as a 60/40 as a carry over from the 2-cycle days and that of course is often not corrected as, it may drive our buying decision? But, its a 40 powerhead and you'll be pushing more like 29-30 at the nozzle. If you get a moment call Mercury Customer Service and ask them straight up and they will tell you the actual HP at the jet nozzle for any 4 stroke jet you may wish to rig. Or they'll give you the direction to deduct 30% from the powerhead rating.
The 2 cycle jets used ratings like: 90/65, or Yamaha 50/35 etc. The four cycles are using the powerhead HP and it's up to us to do the math and deduct the approx. 30% loss of HP from the power head so: 115 X 30% = 34.5 loss of HP or, to put it another way 115-34.5 = 80.5 which is the 2 cycle 115/80 Jet or the 4 cycle version simply 115 Jet. 
Now the good news, that 1752 Blazer will run very well with the 40 Jet (4 stroke model) especially if you ask Calvin at Blazer his trick for rigging it, he'll get you about an extra 3-5 mph just with his rigging tip with no change to the motor; just its setup and a bit of tweaking till you get it at it's sweet spot. 
If you're not from Missouri get a list of Dealers from Blazer and price the options you want; you'll find some very competitive pricing on the Blazer 1752 Sport, Merc 40 Jet & Rivercraft Trailer. I sold my 2007 this year and will be ordering a new one hopefully late Feb. nothing wrong with my boat, it was barely used when I got it (at a good price) it was a tiller steer; but with a bad shoulder the clear choice for me is a 1752 with console steering.


----------



## reccrew

JCB,
I reviewed my post and don't want to confuse you with my math: but when I refered to the 115 four stroke being 80 at the Jet nozzle, I meant to identify that model as a Yamaha (not a Mercury) to show you that the powerhead rating is how manufactures are identifying their fourstroke jets.


----------



## jcb

Thnakyou for all the information about jet moter.I will call and talk to them at Blazer boats.If I make aboat change i will be wanting a 17 foot with 52 inch flooring.I will allso want alittle longer front deck on the boat though and alimimum floor and this boat maybe will have till steer but steering wheel is a thought tho.I wood like to have 40 hp at the pump so maybe 2 stroke moter wood be best if i can find one.Maybee Yamaha wood be better choice or maybee just buy a good used 2 stroke in 60 hp then add the jet pump?I just have 1448 now with mercury 20hp jet on it and this run in low to mid 20 mph with just me buty when running with 2 guys it run slower but still good on plain.Mercury 2 stroke 20hp jet is 25 power head witch make about 18 hp butt tthey call it 20 [-X I live in Michigan and Misurie is along ways to come for new boat but if I am reelily wanting one I will drive.We have Lowe and sea Ark deelers here so maybe one of them boats wood be better?I look at Sea Ark 16 footer with jet tunnel hull and that one wood work for me with 40 hp jet with till steer =D> I allso thinking about getting into Weldbilt boat.They can builtd anyway or any size you wants and they priceing is very good but I then has to drive to get one of them :mrgreen:


----------



## reccrew

jcb,
Good luck finding your boat Lowes also makes a center console jet tunnel in a 17 footer: I think it's the 1760 CCJ? It's really designed great. I would power a Lowe Rougneck as close to max as possible; they are heavy boats. My Lowe 1652 VPT tunnel hull had a Mercury Jet 40 four stroke and it needed to be a 90/65; it did not run near as well as my Blazer 1752 with the same engine. If you get ready to sell that 1448 with the 20 jet let me know; we may do business and if you delivered it to St. Louis, I'd pickup your gas tab and you could drive about 2 hours from here and pick up a new Blazer to take back home to Michigan. I had a 1436 with a 20 jet on it and traded it, regret it about a dozen times a year as there's a small river not too far from the house that has a lot of fish in it, but the good sections are tough to fish with anything bigger than 14. 
Have a good holiday!
RECCREW


----------



## jcb

I keep this in mind if i buy new blazer.Me 1448 is nice and she has alimimum fllooring with nice open dezine an I catch many steelhead,salmon bass and other fish with her.Bigger river boat wood be nice an I ben thinking bout this many times #-o I wood have more money in new bigger boat to #-o


----------



## Shane

I have a 17/52 Blazer with a 60/40 Merc jet steering console bench seat cross the back extended deck alum.floor. 12 gal tank, anyway not a bare boat. I love it, no complaints 33.6 mph just me 28.6 with me and wife and 3 kids. starts better than my truck. I had it for 3 months and wrecked it on the trailer thank goodnes for insurance! Ordered another one just like it. When u get a 90 day trial on something and can't find anything to change must say something. My father inlaw had a alumacraft with a 50/30 Yamaha after he rode in mine he sold his and now has a 17/52 with a 60/40 merc. Two thumbs up from us =D> .


----------



## rockdamage

merc 40jet elpt ......This is a 60hp block. NOT a 40hp. I don.t who you get your info from but its false ....I'd love help you pick out the boat you need. There are a few options you haven't discussed yet


----------



## semojetman

I have to agree.

The new Mercury 40 Jet 4 strokes are 60 horse power heads that comes out to 40 at the pump.

4 strokes are rated like 2 strokes.

And I have to say if you grew up around 2 strokes and then take out a new 4 stroke and you will fall in love.


----------



## Rrider

I have the Mercury 40 HP 4 stroke jet, which is the 60 HP power head. I have 120 hours on mine and it has been a great engine with no problems. It starts every time, even on those 15 degree duck hunting mornings. At idle the it is super quite and the basic maintenance is also extremely easy. Mercury did a great job in making things like changing the oil, replacing the fuel filters and even swapping out the throttle cable very simple. I would say the only downfall is the weight. I have it on a 1648 Grizzly and it took a little while to get the weight distributed correctly so the boat will easily jump up on plane in shallow water. Hope this helps!


----------



## semojetman

Rrider:
I am thinking of buying one of the 60/40 4 stroke Mercs.

Im glad to hear you like yours.
Does it do as good on gas as some say?

Im going to be running it on an 1856 flat bottom

How does it seem to compare to other 60/40s out there?
They claim it has the best 0-30 acceleration of all in its class.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

semojetman said:


> Rrider:
> I am thinking of buying one of the 60/40 4 stroke Mercs.
> 
> Im glad to hear you like yours.
> Does it do as good on gas as some say?
> 
> Im going to be running it on an 1856 flat bottom
> 
> How does it seem to compare to other 60/40s out there?
> They claim it has the best 0-30 acceleration of all in its class.


Are you dropping the imboard idea or just boltin the outboard on for the time being? I've seen people putting 60/40's on that size boat but I think I'd want a bigger motor, or a built 60/40 :mrgreen: but I like lots power. :twisted: Not sayin it won't work fine. Just nice to have the extra if you want or need it.
Everyone I've talked to say they do great on gas. Only complaints I've heard are not much you can do to get more power out of them and some claim they don't come out of the water like a 2 stroke. I'd say that's more because of the weight.


----------



## Rrider

semojetman said:


> Rrider:
> I am thinking of buying one of the 60/40 4 stroke Mercs.
> 
> Im glad to hear you like yours.
> Does it do as good on gas as some say?
> 
> Im going to be running it on an 1856 flat bottom
> 
> How does it seem to compare to other 60/40s out there?
> They claim it has the best 0-30 acceleration of all in its class.



Semojetman

The motor does pretty well on gas, but to be honest I have not had another jet motor to compare it to. I run a 6 gallon tank and on a 41 mile river trip this past spring we used almost 9 gallons running pretty much wide open. Our river trips are rarely over 6-10 miles and we have never had any concern about fuel. 

The acceleration and initial jump onto to plane is very nice. My friend has a 1448 with a Johnson 50/30 jet and my Merc takes it out of the hole and they pretty much run dead even at wide open. Over a mile long run I might pull a boat length on him. Even with two 200 lbs guys and 500 lbs of hunting gear and the dog we never have a problem jumping onto plane and we will run a steady 25 - 27 mph on the GPS. Hope this helps.


----------



## semojetman

I am not dropping the inboard plans, but unfortunetly their gonna have to go on the back burner for a little while. Ill continue collecting parts but i dont have the extra time right now for such a big build.


----------

